# FREE GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition!



## SlickSpeed (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey Bimmer fans,

TrackVids.com is holding a drawing for a brand new GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition HD camera.

Here's the link: http://trackvids.com/community/free-gopro-hero3-black-drawing-1a/

Share the link with your friends!

- SlickSpeed_a_


----------

